# Cool Sports KN200ST



## 7MAGMIKE (Aug 29, 2011)

Anyone know anything about these ATV's? My son just picked one up cheap and needs some info on it. The previous owner flipped it, did not do much real hard damage but busted up some switches and the battery box. It would be nice to be able to find a schematic for it.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

I know nothing! Is this a China bike?


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Aug 29, 2011)

As far as I know it is. Looks OK but I have read that some of them used old Honda technology in their engines.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Try these guys


http://www.zaksatvzone.com/chinese-atv-parts-cool-sports-atv-parts-c-145_129.html


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

CDI for only $9.95 what a deal!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

^^ I wish brute parts were that cheap, lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> ^^ I wish brute parts were that cheap, lol


Yeah...but can you imagine how fast we could break'em?...lol Might not even get it to fire...:34:


----------

